# ...kann mich nicht Anmelden!



## meste (29. November 2004)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe wieder mal ein Problem.
Ich habe über diesen Theman schon hier im forum etwas gesehen, aber finde sie jetzt leider nicht.
Mein Rechner hat ganz normal funtioniert, und beim Nächsten Neustart konnte ich mich nicht Anmelden.
Der Benutzerkonto ist da, man kann auch das Passwort eingeben und dann zeigt er noch ganz kurz den Desktop und dann kann ich mich wieder neu Anmelden.
Ich glaube das ich mir irgendwie einen Virus eingefangen habe, wovon ich allerdingst keine Ahnung habe, woher?

System: XPpro, 2.53GHz, 1024DDR,
Security: ZoneAlarm (immer up-to-date)
               Kaspersky (immer Auto. up-to-date)

Diesen Beitrag schreibe ich von der Knoppix CD aus, und deswegen ist es sehr dringend, weil ich den PC auch beruflich brauche. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen und bedanke mich schon im vorraus.

Ahja, der andere Beitrag.
Wenn einer weiss welchen Beitrag ich mein, und dort das Problem schon gelöst ist, dann könnt Ihr mir diesen Link auch schreiben.



lg

meste


----------



## funnytommy (30. November 2004)

Dieses Problem habe ich auch gehabt...aber ich glaub ich hab den Rechner formattiert! Hast du einen Soundkarte? Wenn ja dreh die Boxen auf und lausche ob du ein quieken von einem Schwein hören kannst! Dann hast du das gleiche wie ich...ich hab da glaub ich schon mal einen Beitrag verfasst zum Thema Quieken Also ich würd dir empfehlen neu aufzusetzen, oder kannst du einen Virusbefall ausschließen (Aufgrund von Hardware Firewall, guter AV-software usw.)!


----------



## ThorstenZ (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

 Du bist nicht zu beneiden. Wir hatten das Problem mit einem Windows 2000 Server.
 Versuchs mal mit dem ERD Commander ( BootCD) bevor Du den FDISK machst. 
 Kann es sein, das Du ein Spyware Tool auf der Maschine gestartet hast und Dir eventuell Dienste geschossen hast ? LSASS.EXE = Anmeldedienst. Hier solltest Du mal schauen.
 Bei uns war's so, Booten war ganz normal, Anmeldung ( z.B. Admin )  und die Kiste hat Dich nach ein paar Sekunden wieder abgemeldet.  Angeblich war der Anmeldedienst nicht gestartet.
 ERD und der amerikanische Support waren echt TOP. Unzählige Superadmins wussten jedenfalls keine Antwort auf unser Problem. Mickisoft dito.

 Viel Glück erstmal
 Thorsten


----------



## funnytommy (1. Dezember 2004)

ERD - Commander ist aber nicht gratis oder? Der ist doch, wenn ich mich nicht irre von WinInternals, die haben übrigens auch super DOS-NTFS Treiber, kannst dann alles über dos sichern Prima Sache


----------



## ThorstenZ (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi ,

 Microsoft ist auch nicht kostenlos , call kostet Dich als nicht Mickysoftpartner auch Geld. Was ist Geld wenn Daten drauf sind, die Du wiederherstellen musst oder ohne die  Du nicht (über)leben kannst. Ich konnte wenigstens über eine andere Maschine die Daten noch wegsichern, die sich an dem Tag angesammelt haben und nicht auf der Dasi waren. 
 Ich hoffe nur für den Kollegen, das er sein Baby wieder halbswegs auf die Beine bekommt.

 Watt war Novell doch schön. Da gab es so einen Dre*k nicht..

 Bis die Tage

 Thorsten


----------



## kurtparis (1. Dezember 2004)

funnytommy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ja dreh die Boxen auf und lausche ob du ein quieken von einem Schwein hören kannst! Dann hast du das gleiche wie ich...ich hab da glaub ich schon mal einen Beitrag verfasst zum Thema Quieken Also ich würd dir empfehlen neu aufzusetzen, oder kannst du einen Virusbefall ausschließen (Aufgrund von Hardware Firewall, guter AV-software usw.)!


Iss ja super lustig die Windows-Welt. Fall's ich mich mal langweile, werde ich mir doch noch einen PC kaufen....(Sorry ist keine Schadensfreude)


----------



## Cryptopsy (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

   @funnytommy

 Ich hab bei meinem Notebook auch öfters dieses Quieken! Hab mal vergessen, meine Firewall zu reaktivieren und war einen ganzen Nachmittag "ungeschützt"... Naja - hatte dann eine Menge Spy- und Malware + einige Viren oben...
   Danach war das Quieken des öfteren zu hören - auch direkt beim Hochstarten und Herunterfahren.

   Ich hab WinXP, die Sygate Firewall und verwende Kaspersky AV bzw. Ad-Aware.

 Wäre nett, wenn du mir mitteilen könntest, ob das bei dir irgendein Virus, etc. (was ich annehme) war und wenn du's noch weißt welcher...

   Danke!

 Edit: Einen anderen Bericht über besagtes "Quieken" hab ich übrigens nicht gefunden.


----------



## funnytommy (16. Dezember 2004)

Weiß leider nicht ob das ein Virus oder sowas war, ich hab einfach den ganzen PC neu aufgesetzt, dann hats wieder funtkioniert und da ich ja meine Daten nicht auf der Windows Partition habe setzt ich so ziehmlich jedes Monat neu auf.....Hab mir jetzt aber Kaspersky AV zugelegt, echt tolles Prog!


----------



## Cryptopsy (17. Dezember 2004)

@funnytommy

    Ich weiß jetzt woher das Quieken kommt:
    Du hattest zu dieser Zeit sicher auch den Kaspersky AV oben.
 Wenn du ihn noch immer (bzw. die gleiche Version) oben haben solltest, dann hör dir mal die Datei "infected.wav" im Hauptverzeichnis von Kaspersky an! Das ist das File, das das Quieken "verursacht"...
 Falls du den KAV nicht mehr installiert haben solltest, hab ich das wav-File als Zip als Anhang dazugegeben. Hör's dir mal an und sag mir bitte, ob das der gleiche Sound ist, der dir damals auch so ungut aufgefallen ist...
    Seltsamerweise kommt es zu diesem Quieken auch, wenn Spybot S&D oder Ad-Aware den Kaspersky Ordner scannen...

    Wie kann man nur ein so dummes soundfile integrieren?!
 Außerdem bin ich vom Kaspersky eh nicht sonderlich begeistert - der zwingt meinen Rechner ganz schön in die Knie. Da war der Norton ja noch besser....

 Danke für deine Antwort jedenfalls!

 BTW: Schöne Grüße aus der Steiermark!


----------



## funnytommy (17. Dezember 2004)

Ja das quieken war es, doch ich hab, zurzeit des quieken, keinen Kaspersky oder sonstiege Antivieren Software installiert gehabt...*strange*


----------

